# My Boy Buster at 8 month old!



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Buster at 8 month old.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

What a great looking guy..

He has a very innocent looking face..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cutie face! Adorable ears!


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Buster is a handsome boy!!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhh...Buster's so handsome! I love that last picture! So cute!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

he looks so good and he looks like he has grown alot since your avatar


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> he looks so good and he looks like he has grown alot since your avatar


Yeah he weigh about 80 lbs


----------



## Oldcutm (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks every one for the comments!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow hes big for his age huh


----------



## Caliber5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Handsome boy!!!


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow nice looking dog and you back yard looks like my yard:woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG !! He is so damn cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxzeeshan66 (Mar 21, 2009)

adorable...very nice stance to


----------

